# Diff. B/W Core i3 & Core 2 Quad & C2D



## rahulbalmuri (Feb 22, 2010)

guys i wud like to know d diff b/w core i3 v/s c2q v/s c2d....
which is the best for gaming/Business/Entertainment....etc.,
i mean which is best one.....for all round performance....!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

Core2Duo : Dual core processors 
core2quad: quad core processors
core i3: dual core processors but are based on a newer architecture which takes less amount of power and is faster than core2duo on same clock speed. Also, this one needs newer LGA1156 socket whereas core2duo/quad used LGA775 socket. Another major difference is that core i3 has onboard memory controller and is compatible with DDR3 RAM.

in all round performance, Core i7>> Core i5 quad core >> mid-range core2quad >> core i5 dual core >. core i3 >> core2duo >> Pentium Dual Core.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Core i7>> Core i5 quad core >> mid-range core2quad >> core i5 dual core >. core i3 >> core2duo >> Pentium Dual Core.



Which is Core-i5 quad core ???


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

core i5 750 is quad core i5 processor.


----------



## khmadhu (Feb 22, 2010)

and also these core i3,i5,i7 has threading features (hyper threading which gives high performance).and has separate processing for graphics.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2010)

all core ix are based on Nehalem microarchitecture and these links should give a good idea about this:

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nehalem_(microarchitecture)
*www.intel.com/technology/architecture-silicon/next-gen/
*www.trustedreviews.com/cpu-memory/...el-Core-i7--Nehalem--Architecture-Overview/p1
*www.tomshardware.com/reviews/Intel-i7-nehalem-cpu,2041.html


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Feb 22, 2010)

wow...!!! clearcut xplanation...thank u desiibond....!!!!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 23, 2010)

rahulbalmuri said:


> wow...!!! clearcut xplanation...thank u desiibond....!!!!!!



He is bond...he keeps him updated daily....


----------



## desiibond (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome @rahulbalmuri and thank you @karanth85 for the complement


----------



## pnrkumar (Jun 10, 2010)

One clarification regarding power consumption. Core i3 processors consume more power than Core 2 duo processors


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2010)

^^
Is it not the other way round..?


----------

